

Google to close Google Code open source project hosting - espadrine
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/google-to-close-google-code-open-source-project-hosting/

======
rikkus
Nice that there's a github export, but it doesn't do things like the HTML page
used to describe the project or the downloads.

I have 15 repositories owned by myself. It's going to be painful getting them
all over to github in a reasonable condition even with the export/import.

